# آهٍ ...آهٍ ...يا قدسي



## ابن سينا (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بمناسبة العودة إلى القدس ,أقدم إليكم هذه الخاطرة:
آهٍ ...آهٍ ...يا قدسي
عدت إليك يا قدسي
بعد عشر سنوات وخمس
... عدت والعود إليك أجملُ
من كل قمر وكل شمس
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
عدت بكل شوق وتوق
وامل وأزيد ولا وكس
عدت إلى البيت المقدس
أرضِ الإسراء وسماءِ الخنس
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
يا مهبطَ الوحي والحكم
يا مطلعَ الأنبياء والإس
يا زهرة المدائن والوطن
يا دربَ الأنبياء إلى الفردوس
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
حزينٌ بكّاءٌ تحملُ اللحد
أبوابُك هي عيونٌ يا قدسي
تذرف الدموعَ دمًا وتجهش
وتبكي عزًا ضاع وتأبس
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
بابُ العامود خرّ ولم يستقم
من هول الظلم والجَبْس
وبابُ الساهرة لم يسهر
ولم يحنّ بعدُ ولم يحرس
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
بابُ الأسباطِ فزع واستنفر
وفرت أسودُه من الوقس
وسكان ضفتيه ضجوا وسئموا
أفي القبور يلحقهم النجس؟
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
بابُ المغاربة جنح وغرب
فريسةً في يد شكسٍ لكس
باقٌوا حقًا كذبوا يقينًا
وحائطه جعلوه لهم كنس
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
بابُ النبي داوودَ الملكِ
أسيرٌ حزينٌ جرحَه يلحس
بابُ الخليلِ تخلى وتنصل
من آثام القوم ..ولم ييأس
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
والبابُ الجديدُ هَرِم وعَتُق
اشتعل الشيب بالقلب والرأس
كنت أسدًا مطاعًا ..وتُبجل
وأصبحت أنثى كلِ كلبٍ نجس
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
كنت مآوى كلِ تقيٍ ورع
وأصبحت ملاذ كل لكعٍ أَكس
كنت تقصمُ كلَ عتلٍ زنيمِ
وأصبحت ملجأَ كلِ شاذٍ كحس
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
يا أيها الملكُ الذي لبى 
نداءَ شابٍ من بيت المقدس
فقال:جاءتك ظلامة تستنجد
يا من لمعالم الصلبان نكس
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي
كلُ المساجد طَهُرتْ وبقيتُ
وحدي على شرفي منجس
فهل لامست صرخةُ المتيم ؟
نخوةَ ملكٍ أبيٍّ عزيزِ النفس 
فيفكً أسرَ الأقصى ويُطّهر
المسجد من الجبت والرجس 
آهٍ ...آهٍ...يا قدسي​


----------



## shwashi (20 أكتوبر 2011)

يا قدس طال النوم فاسطبري


----------

